
Monoids on Steroids - fixel
https://bartoszmilewski.com/2017/02/09/monoids-on-steroids/
======
sevensor
I recently caught Bartosz Milewski on a podcast, and found him surprisingly
reasonable. Surprisingly, because he was advancing category theory, which has
always looked like the purest gibberish to me. I looked up some of his YouTube
videos (I generally detest videos for learning anything) and discovered that
they were informative and well-paced. So I'm his newest fan, and I may yet
learn category theory.

